# Saints Row



## Finshaggy (Jan 11, 2013)

Not just Saints Row III, but ALL the SR games. I, II and III are all AWESOME games, and everyone should play them. I'm going to eventually have videos of ALL three games. Including cheat codes and random cool shit. If you haven't played the game I & II are cheap as fuck online at GameStop, so play that shit if you haven't and you're looking for something to play. It's like Grand Theft Auto with a better story, and the ability to control territories and attack territories. Which means it's basically like Grand Theft Auto but the missions are just destroying stuff, like everyone does on GTA anyways when they aren't doing missions. And Saints Row III has zombies, so it's kinda like Prototype & Crackdown too (which are also awesome games).[video=youtube;tCNkHv9WTCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCNkHv9WTCU[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

I love playing saints row.

post up them cheat codes when you get em


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;EV811fAazbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV811fAazbM[/video]


lol! I still can't fly those copters for shit


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2013)

fin dude no need to post excessive amounts of youtube videos plox.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> fin dude no need to post excessive amounts of youtube videos plox.


It's videos of gameplay and how to do cheats on the game this thread is about


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

You seriously deleted them. Fuck Troll it up. This place is getting lame quick.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You seriously deleted them. Fuck Troll it up. This place is getting lame quick.


so you got anymore cheat codes? I'm gonna jump on saints row 2 a bit later.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you got anymore cheat codes? I'm gonna jump on saints row 2 a bit later.


Yeah, but they deleted the videos. Because some how videos about Saints Row don't go in the Saints Row thread  Troll It Up, Where the mods are Trolls and the Admin kinda can't help himself either. If they ban me EVERY other growing forum is going to start calling this place Troll It Up because I'm gonna go everywhere and talk mad shit and post my grow on all the other forums. All I do here is post my grow anyways. So if they ban me, I'll just take what I do and add in stealing their traffic instead of bringing it to them. They make money off of me. And they either need to accept that and stop treating me like shit, or they need to ban me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, but they deleted the videos. Because some how videos about Saints Row don't go in the Saints Row thread  Troll It Up, Where the mods are Trolls and the Admin kinda can't help himself either. If they ban me EVERY other growing forum is going to start calling this place Troll It Up because I'm gonna go everywhere and talk mad shit and post my grow on all the other forums. All I do here is post my grow anyways. So if they ban me, I'll just take what I do and add in stealing their traffic instead of bringing it to them. They make money off of me. And they either need to accept that and stop treating me like shit, or they need to ban me.


I think the problem was to many videos in a row. it locks up a lot of peoples computers. videos are cool but multiple videos in a row is a bit overkill. also part of the problem could be the number of videos you post in a given day


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think the problem was to many videos in a row. it locks up a lot of peoples computers. videos are cool but multiple videos in a row is a bit overkill. also part of the problem could be the number of videos you post in a given day


I don't give a fuck. If I'm posting about MY grow I have the right to post whatever the fuck happens in my grow. Including what music they listen to. FUCK the trolls. Ya'll talk shit, stalk and I don't say SHIT because I know if it wasn't me, you'd just fuck with someone else. And then I get fuckin snitched on by ya'll troll asses. FUCK troll it up  I got plenty of other places to go, but unless they ban me or the staff here starts treating me better, I'm going to talk shit here for a while. And if they ban me, they'll see how bad their troll problem REALLY is. I keep that shit locked down by getting you all in one place. Imagine what will happen if I'm gone. People will leave the site so they can stop getting shit talked.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't give a fuck. If I'm posting about MY grow I have the right to post whatever the fuck happens in my grow. Including what music they listen to. FUCK the trolls. Ya'll talk shit, stalk and I don't say SHIT because I know if it wasn't me, you'd just fuck with someone else. And then I get fuckin snitched on by ya'll troll asses. FUCK troll it up  I got plenty of other places to go, but unless they ban me or the staff here starts treating me better, I'm going to talk shit.


just trying to help you out dude. if you don't give a fuck, then I guess you don't need my bit of advice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just trying to help you out dude. if you don't give a fuck, then I guess you don't need my bit of advice.


Well, I don't give a fuck, so I'm good  Thanks though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Well, I don't give a fuck, so I'm good  Thanks though


 you're welcome. 

you seem a bit angry to me though, maybe not angry but frustrated in your posts. if you're using the laws of attraction, then you know what's gonna happen next


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> you seem a bit angry to me though, maybe not angry but frustrated in your posts. if you're using the laws of attraction, then you know what's gonna happen next


Yeah, I know what's going to happen. And Troll it up will lose traffic, and lose money. So he won't ban me for long. And if he does decide to ban me permanently, then he's going to have traffic going to ALL the other forums including the new one I'm making, and he will have a noticeable someone who openly shit talks his website because of the things that go on on it. I'm going to spread the phrase "Troll it Up" as much as I will the name "FinShaggy"  At least for like 2 months, and people will read it for the rest of forever. And as more and more people accidentally discover FinShaggy, they will learn about how shitty Troll It Up is.


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, but they deleted the videos. Because some how videos about Saints Row don't go in the Saints Row thread  Troll It Up, Where the mods are Trolls and the Admin kinda can't help himself either. If they ban me EVERY other growing forum is going to start calling this place Troll It Up because I'm gonna go everywhere and talk mad shit and post my grow on all the other forums. All I do here is post my grow anyways. So if they ban me, I'll just take what I do and add in stealing their traffic instead of bringing it to them. They make money off of me. And they either need to accept that and stop treating me like shit, or they need to ban me.


cool it there hot shot i never deleted a fucking thing of yours. kthanx. i just asked if you could not spam oyur own thread with like 200 videos youre so defensive have i ever said anything or been anything rude to you? no i havent. relax dude , and dont take your personal problems out on me, i didnt delete ANYTHING


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 13, 2013)

mmmmmkaayyyyyyy


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You seriously deleted them. Fuck Troll it up. This place is getting lame quick.


Did you seriously only make it 4 posts before you started trolling, spamming, and causing problems?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't give a fuck. If I'm posting about MY grow I have the right to post whatever the fuck happens in my grow. Including what music they listen to. FUCK the trolls. Ya'll talk shit, stalk and I don't say SHIT because I know if it wasn't me, you'd just fuck with someone else. And then I get fuckin snitched on by ya'll troll asses. FUCK troll it up  I got plenty of other places to go, but unless they ban me or the staff here starts treating me better, I'm going to talk shit here for a while. And if they ban me, they'll see how bad their troll problem REALLY is. I keep that shit locked down by getting you all in one place. Imagine what will happen if I'm gone. People will leave the site so they can stop getting shit talked.


This is a terrible attitude to be having.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, I know what's going to happen. And Troll it up will lose traffic, and lose money. So he won't ban me for long. And if he does decide to ban me permanently, then he's going to have traffic going to ALL the other forums including the new one I'm making, and he will have a noticeable someone who openly shit talks his website because of the things that go on on it. I'm going to spread the phrase "Troll it Up" as much as I will the name "FinShaggy"  At least for like 2 months, and people will read it for the rest of forever. And as more and more people accidentally discover FinShaggy, they will learn about how shitty Troll It Up is.


I think you have an exaggerated sense of self worth. You leaving rollitup won't leave a dent in the community.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyway, back to the saints row subject. Has anyone else played this? Looks like I might have to get in on that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> cool it there hot shot i never deleted a fucking thing of yours. kthanx. i just asked if you could not spam oyur own thread with like 200 videos youre so defensive have i ever said anything or been anything rude to you? no i havent. relax dude , and dont take your personal problems out on me, i didnt delete ANYTHING


 

I think I love u, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Anyway, back to the saints row subject. Has anyone else played this? Looks like I might have to get in on that!


bro you should get it. it's fun. my kids and I was all into it but now they're in to God of War.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 13, 2013)

soooo...fin is gone...thank god, we can only pray he doesnt come back


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure one of my friends will already have it. I'll ask around but if I have to, I'll break down and buy it to check it out.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> soooo...fin is gone...thank god, we can only pray he doesnt come back


Not sure about his status, but, he is all over the moderators, globals, and admins' radars. I'm praying that the problem is taken care of. I don't mind if he stays but his attitude really needs to change.


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 13, 2013)

so does this mean he is blocked for 7 days? because his thread is 

I noticed his avatar was gone so I guess that means he is blocked/banned?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> so does this mean he is blocked for 7 days? because his thread is
> 
> I noticed his avatar was gone so I guess that means he is blocked/banned?


7 day self inflicted vacation.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol did he really say this site would lose traffic and money without him here?
I keep saying that dude is having delusions of grandure. Who the fuck does he think he is ?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 7 day self inflicted vacation.


The finshaggy acct got banned for a week? not just the thread?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol did he really say this site would lose traffic and money without him here?
> I keep saying that dude is having delusions of grandure. Who the fuck does he think he is ?


I know right, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The finshaggy acct got banned for a week? not just the thread?


acct and thread. 7 days. he'll be back. RIU is his crack


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know right, lol


That's what I said. I basically had to tell the guy that he had an exaggerated sense of self worth around here.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> acct and thread. 7 days. he'll be back. RIU is his crack


WOW!!!  That is awesome.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope he returns, it will make for some epic lol material!


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I hope he returns, it will make for some epic lol material!


There is no doubt he will be back, and why not, he can troll us with horrible how-to's and 's....god damn spam


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> There is no doubt he will be back, and why not, he can troll us with horrible how-to's and 's....god damn spam


That's a pretty solid statement. He'll be back. For sure.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's a pretty solid statement. He'll be back. For sure.


i cant wait.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Check this out.


----------



## Derple (Jan 16, 2013)

I have Saints Row 2, and I can confidently say that I've played the sh*t out of it. Hands down a fantastic game, definitely recommended by me.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 16, 2013)

Derple said:


> I have Saints Row 2, and I can confidently say that I've played the sh*t out of it. Hands down a fantastic game, definitely recommended by me.



i still have one heli race to get gold in then i will be 100% on that game must have tried it 100 times too!!!!!!!!!


----------

